

An infocom interpreter for the Kindle. - AndrewDucker
http://adq.livejournal.com/108011.html

======
devmonk
I totally love the idea of playing infocom games on the Kindle. Text
adventures are a fairly good match, as the K3 direction pad stinks. But, I've
not spent much time on the kindle keypad either, so maybe I would be able to
type commands in very quickly either.

It's too bad imo that Amazon hasn't been very quick with getting the KDK out
to developers and allowing open development and sharing of apps vs. the
inevitable jailbreaking. There are so many cool things in Java (even though it
is J2ME) that I'd like to try on it.

This type of thing is a good case for hacking though:

[http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/09/02/photo-and-
descripti...](http://gadgets.boingboing.net/2009/09/02/photo-and-
descriptio.html)

------
rbanffy
I would really like if Barnes & Noble released a proper, official Nook SDK and
used their Pubit as an app-store...

Of course, text-based games would be awful with the touchscreen, but I assume
other applications would be quickly developed.

